# Interstate Batteries



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

Need advice on batteries, Interstate batteries SRM Group 31 dc 650 cold cranking amps, 210 reserve capacity at 25 amps, thinking about buying 3 batteries for trolling motor 112 thrust Minn Kota Terrova , has spot lock. Are these batteries good or bad. Thanks


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

I have had good luck with interstate batteries in general over the past 12 years or so... I have been buying them at good prices at Costco


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Interstates have historically been very good batteries. I've had them in boats and trucks and typically got way more than the expected life out of them. I had one in a truck once that was almost 10 years old according to the sticker on the battery and it finally bit the dust during that 50 below crap we had a few years back


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's the T/M battery I'm running presently. I swapped out my first set of Group 31 Interstates after 4 seasons primarily because they were 48 months old. My boats are always plugged in to the onboard charger after each day on the water & I'll periodically top off the electrolyte throughout each season. I've been an Interstate dealer for 3 1/2 years or so & have been satisfied with their products (automotive/marine cranking, deep cycle, & powersports. Mike


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

interstate company was sold about two years back. hope the new owners still make good batteries. this is here say I have no facts to back it up.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Made the switch to Duracell AGM 31's 3 years ago. Time will tell but I fish and charge them a lot. 3 years on them so far, great battery.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I just warranty returned 2x from my diesel truck - just outside the 2year free replacement period - isn't that how it always happens...


----------

